# Box Elder Burl



## N & N Waterfowl (May 17, 2014)

Here is a box elder burl dyed blue duck call...finally got some time in the shop...now to work on some pot call orders that need my attention

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls022_zpsc9116792.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls021_zpse9659479.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------

